# Holding Hands



## Caty0508 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi I have been reading up on the laws in Dubai and have found that public displays of affection are not allowed, does this include holding hands with your partner when you are walking?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You are allowed to hold hands. I've seen loads of couples here holding hands! The general idea is that you shouldn't do anything in public that should be confined to the bedroom! As long as you are respectful of your hosts and do not engage in overt displays of affection, you should be fine.


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> You are allowed to hold hands. I've seen loads of couples here holding hands! The general idea is that you shouldn't do anything in public that should be confined to the bedroom! As long as you are respectful of your hosts and do not engage in overt displays of affection, you should be fine.


Well, I don't think kissing should be confined to the bedroom. However, here you could face a fine if caught kissing your spouse.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

DesertStranded said:


> Well, I don't think kissing should be confined to the bedroom. However, here you could face a fine if caught kissing your spouse.


True but at the end of the day, we all need to be respectful of our hosts and to be quite frank, I do not miss seeing couples groping each other in plain view of all and sundry!


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> True but at the end of the day, we all need to be respectful of our hosts and to be quite frank, I do not miss seeing couples groping each other in plain view of all and sundry!


I agree. I have no problem keeping my kissing out of public view. I am not gonna die by doing it at home.


----------



## boogiedownberlin (Oct 22, 2008)

holding hands is allowed Gulfnews: Public decency in the UAE
the 4th one is a nice one aint it ?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

boogiedownberlin said:


> holding hands is allowed Gulfnews: Public decency in the UAE
> the 4th one is a nice one aint it ?



Lol!!


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

LOL at the south african rugby supporters with the vuvuzela!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

bubbles said:


> LOL at the south african rugby supporters with the vuvuzela!


You can't wear women's clothes!!!!!!!


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> You can't wear women's clothes!!!!!!!


Don't tell me what I can't do!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> You can't wear women's clothes!!!!!!!



Oh dear!!  Please keep your private habits private!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

bubbles said:


> Don't tell me what I can't do!



Oh dear! Crossdresser alert!!  I'm sure that you will both look divine in mini-skirts!!!  So, are you wearing your litte black dress tonight!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Oh dear! Crossdresser alert!!  I'm sure that you will both look divine in mini-skirts!!!  So, are you wearing your litte black dress tonight!!!


Sure am!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

I've seen men holding hands skipping along.
I've seen couples making out in bus stands, in the dark corner of the space


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Sure am!


Legs need to be shaved, else you'll ruin the look. And don't forget the stilettos.  You should preferable be standing upright in them rather than lying on your face!! 

Bubbles, are you wearing your little black number as well??  There's a free drink for the best dressed of you two!!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> I've seen couples making out in bus stands, in the dark corner of the space



And exactly where you doing there?  I ain't buying the waiting for a bus story!!


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Uhm... my dress is unfortunately at the dry cleaners. Convenient hey. Next time.

On what Mazda said (and on topic, sort of). i have seen many men holding hands and walking along, normally indian men. What is this? Certainly it's not homosexuality? Not in this country?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

bubbles said:


> Uhm... my dress is unfortunately at the dry cleaners. Convenient hey. Next time.
> 
> On what Mazda said (and on topic, sort of). i have seen many men holding hands and walking along, normally indian men. What is this? Certainly it's not homosexuality? Not in this country?


It is actually quite common for Indian men to hold hands or hug in public. They are not gay; it's just part of their culture.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Ok cool. Still find it weird to see it in Dubai.


----------



## NATS (Sep 17, 2008)

pts 15 and 16 are very amusing!
Guess it has to be a quick kiss at the airport for my hubby lol


----------



## NATS (Sep 17, 2008)

Indian men holding hands and its "normal". South African Indian men don't hold hands unless they are gay!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

NATS said:


> Indian men holding hands and its "normal". South African Indian men don't hold hands unless they are gay!


It's MASSIVELY normal all over the middle east for men to hold hands. We may think it's strange in the west but then we're not in the west anymore.

Even George Bush is doing it (Why Bush is holding hands with a Saudi prince. - By Fred Kaplan - Slate Magazine)


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I've seen Indian men holding hands in quite a few countries, including the UK. It does take some getting used to when you first see it but I'm so used to it now, I don't even bat an eyelid!


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

i'm sorry but is is WRONG FOR BLOKES TO LINK PINKIES.

SRSLY.

Hands I can deal with. Pinkies is just weird.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Unless you're gay.

Not that there's anything wrong with that.

(But here there is.)

So best to avoid pinky holding.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Ok, this men holding hands/cuddling in public really puzzled me, much to the amusement of my Indian colleague. I asked him why Asian men do this (he as gobsmacked to learn Western men don't do this!!) and the reason he gave was that it was a signal to women that these men are single thus free to marry.

See, I'm a wealth of useful/useless (delete as applicable!) knowledge!


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Ok, this men holding hands/cuddling in public really puzzled me, much to the amusement of my Indian colleague. I asked him why Asian men do this (he as gobsmacked to learn Western men don't do this!!) and the reason he gave was that it was a signal to women that these men are single thus free to marry.
> 
> See, I'm a wealth of useful/useless (delete as applicable!) knowledge!


WOW! That's very interesting.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

bubbles said:


> WOW! That's very interesting.


Sure was, he was equally surprised when I told him it's not the done thing in the UK! Lol


----------



## grandesigner (Oct 5, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Ok, this men holding hands/cuddling in public really puzzled me, much to the amusement of my Indian colleague. I asked him why Asian men do this (he as gobsmacked to learn Western men don't do this!!) and the reason he gave was that it was a signal to women that these men are single thus free to marry.
> 
> See, I'm a wealth of useful/useless (delete as applicable!) knowledge!


I was at University with a guy form the Yeman/Sudan -Forget which- but he would hold your hand while he spoke to you. I've got to admit, I was never really too sure, but always thought I was being very cosmopolitan. But then, my past is a bit suspect.
Didnt find it as odd as the time a friend from Sri Lanka leant over the table and fed me with his hand. Because he said it tasted better. That was a bit too much for my British pseudo-sensitivity. But it was the best curry I'd ever had.


----------



## NATS (Sep 17, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Ok, this men holding hands/cuddling in public really puzzled me, much to the amusement of my Indian colleague. I asked him why Asian men do this (he as gobsmacked to learn Western men don't do this!!) and the reason he gave was that it was a signal to women that these men are single thus free to marry.
> 
> See, I'm a wealth of useful/useless (delete as applicable!) knowledge!


"they are single and free to marry" LOL i'm still amused.........


but then I guess i grew up in South Africa and we do things differently!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm still amused myself! LOL


----------

